# 1DX exposure metering in manual mode



## messus (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyone else using the 1DX has discovered that displaying of exposure metering is gone in the top display when camera in manual mode?

You still have exposure metering displayed in viewfinder and LCD screen, but it is obviously more difficult to use, and uses more power (LCD screen on). Come on Canon what is the reasoning behind this?

Really annoying when working with landscape photography for me!!!! 

Has it always been like this on the 1D series?? (1DX is my first 1D series)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 1, 2012)

messus said:


> Anyone else using the 1DX has discovered that displaying of exposure metering is gone in the top display when camera in manual mode?
> 
> You still have exposure metering displayed in viewfinder and LCD screen, but it is obviously more difficult to use, and uses more power (LCD screen on). Come on Canon what is the reasoning behind this?
> 
> ...



Yes, yes, I know. That and the black AF boxes. The 5D3 still has the metering on the top display, whereas the 1DX and 1D4 don't. I'm not so confident to make a blanket statement about 1D bodies, but I know that mine don't, whereas my 5D3 does.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Sep 1, 2012)

The 1 Ds3 do not show it. 7D does. why ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 1, 2012)

Obviously because pros 'just know' and can meter with their eyes, rendering the top LCD metering readout useless. :


----------



## Skulker (Sep 2, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> messus said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else using the 1DX has discovered that displaying of exposure metering is gone in the top display when camera in manual mode?
> ...



I don't know why they do it but, the exposure mode is set to be different in manual mode. It is set in the menu system. I use manual mode a lot for wildlife. I find the evaluative mode to work for me and change from it much less on the 1Dx than I did with other cameras.

When the light is getting low and I cant see the black boxes I switch to single shot focusing anyway. As I will be at low shutter speeds so I wont be capturing fast moving subjects in light that low. And I turn on the red boxes so I can be sure I have the focus on the right place. It's all quite workable for me.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 3, 2012)

I noticed today. Extremelly annoying. Can't think of a coherent reason to do so... Hopefully is an oversight that will be corrected in a near firmware update. Sometimes, specially with some macro photography, it's very hard to have your eye on the viewfinder


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 4, 2012)

1d mk3 and earlier display it


----------



## RuneL (Sep 4, 2012)

The 1D II and III and IV does not display top LCD exposure information in manual mode. Unless I've spent countless hours pointlessly searching through menus on the 1D II when I first got it and not found the setting that enables that particular function, which I find quite useful.


----------

